
The Silicon Valley Hustle - tsaprailis
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/02/28/technology/silicon-valley-photo-essay.html
======
mchahn
The flocking to Silicon Valley for the dream of success reminds me of the
flocking to Hollywood that has gone on for 100 years. They are similar in that
the odds of success are tiny but the rewards are great.

